# Rockford Fosgate T1000-BDCP



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Almost bought one of these today, but ran short on time. Thanks for putting up the pics.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

These are some of the best made sub amps in my opinion.
However they have one major flaw that has brought them to me for repair.
Little strands of speaker wire will fall into the case through a small opening under the top cover.They fall between the 3 legs on the mosfets and voltage regulators shorting them out.
And yours is about to have the same fate.
There are 2 pieces in the last picture at the upper left hand side.One is above the image of the steaming cup of coffee and the other to the left of the big blue resistor.
Get them out of there.
These little strands of wire will also stick to the white heat sink compound and work their way down to the leads from vibration.
Check the amp thoroughly and remove them.

I see more stuck in the heatsink compound on the other pictures also.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up ATOMICHTECH! I've actually had several amps from these series & never had any issues, reason I'm going back to them. After reading this though, I will make sure to take extra care with loose pieces of wire around the amps. Should be picking up this same amp today or tomorrow.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Every one Ive ever seen has this issue.I think they get inside through the slots that go all the way around the top.When installing them most people set them in the trunk and cut/splice wires over the top of them.

These amps are very good.I cant remember ever having to repair one for anything other then this problem.


----------

